# 96 GT Mach One



## pedal4416 (Feb 25, 2019)

Went to pick up an all original 93 GT Mach One that was supposed to be rideable. After finding it was a 96...hours of cleaning, greasing, new freewheel and other parts it is now RIDEABLE!! Still needs a few parts. Started dusting off my old BMX gear and I think I might race it this weekend at the Vintage BMX Race/Show where Cru Jones will be making an appearance.


----------



## carbon8 (Feb 25, 2019)

Heck yeah! nice ride. I'd rock it on the track all day. What's the TT length?  I had a chance to get one of those helmets in my size. I have the correct frame pad for that bike.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 25, 2019)

carbon8 said:


> Heck yeah! nice ride. I'd rock it on the track all day. What's the TT length?  I had a chance to get one of those helmets in my size. I have the correct frame pad for that bike.



It’s short, I think an 18.5 I’ll measure. I’m used to a 21” so it feels like a toy! Let me know if you want to part with the pad!


----------



## dave429 (Feb 26, 2019)

Looks clean, nice job on cleaning it up.


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 26, 2019)

dave429 said:


> Looks clean, nice job on cleaning it up.



Thank you. Still could use some more polishing and I didn’t clean the cranks because I may replace with a 3pc if I keep riding it.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 1, 2019)

Looks great! Just like my old one


----------

